
Show HN: A Java framework for building microservices? - gk_brown
https://github.com/gk-brown/HTTP-RPC
======
gk_brown
Hi all. I'm the author of this project on GitHub. It seems like it might be a
good foundation for building microservices in Java. However, I'm not a
microservices expert, so I was wondering what others with more experience in
this space think. Thanks!

